# UK - Fully Charged Live Show



## Kevin Sharpe (Jul 4, 2011)

*UK - Fully Charged Live 9-10th June 2018*

If you're interested in renewables or electric transport then this show is for you 

"After 8 years following the developments of low-emission vehicles and renewable technologies, Fully Charged is going live at Silverstone!

Over 2 days, Fully Charged LIVE offers dozens of attractions, including every electric vehicle in the UK, an exhibition of relevant technologies, an Ask the Expert area, lots of live theatre sessions and almost everyone you've seen on the show will be attending in person."


----------



## Kevin Sharpe (Jul 4, 2011)

Want to meet the guy trying to set a world speed record for crossing the English Channel in an electric boat?

Anne from New Electric will be at the Fully Charged Live Show in June 😎


----------



## Kevin Sharpe (Jul 4, 2011)

Fully Charged Live - Excitement Grows!


----------



## Kevin Sharpe (Jul 4, 2011)

I'm happy to confirm that Chris Hazell from Zero EV will be at the show with some of his new products. If you'd like to know more about his Tesla Powered Nissan r32 Skyline then come and say hello


----------



## Kevin Sharpe (Jul 4, 2011)

The developer of this Tesla powered Fiat 500 will be at the show


----------



## brian_ (Feb 7, 2017)

Kevin Sharpe said:


> The developer of this Tesla powered Fiat 500 will be at the show


Is it a car yet, or is it still like that?


----------



## Kevin Sharpe (Jul 4, 2011)

brian_ said:


> Is it a car yet, or is it still like that?


Lots of progress and much more will be revealed at the show (together with some of the other Tesla open source projects I hope)


----------



## brian_ (Feb 7, 2017)

Kevin Sharpe said:


> Lots of progress and much more will be revealed at the show (together with some of the other Tesla open source projects I hope)


Good!  I hope we see updates.


----------



## Kevin Sharpe (Jul 4, 2011)

A few of the sessions have been announced


----------



## prensel (Feb 21, 2010)

I'm thinking on coming over with my 200km range Think PIV4 from The Netherlands 

Would there be enough charging stations on route from Harwich to Silverstone ?

I can do charges of aprox 2 hours for every 150km driving.


----------



## Kevin Sharpe (Jul 4, 2011)

prensel said:


> Would there be enough charging stations on route from Harwich to Silverstone ?


You'll need to check the various charging maps/apps and make a decision for yourself... I rarely travel long distance by EV in the UK because I find the wait and reliability of 'rapid' charging unacceptable.

From the show FAQ;

"Can I charge my car at Silverstone?"

"NO. A significant percentage of Fully Charged Show fans have plug-in electric vehicles, so it is likely that with thousands of visitors expected at Fully Charged LIVE, that there will be hundreds if not thousands of electric vehicles on-site. In all likelihood this will make it the biggest ever convening of electric vehicles at a venue in the UK. There are few, if any venues in the UK that could cope with that level of power demand and as such we recommend that visitors make alternative charging arrangements en route. Naturally, we will be communicating options in advance of Fully Charged LIVE to make the show as accessible as is possible."


----------



## Kevin Sharpe (Jul 4, 2011)

Fully Charged Live update


----------



## Kevin Sharpe (Jul 4, 2011)

brian_ said:


> Good!  I hope we see updates.


Another teaser


----------



## brian_ (Feb 7, 2017)

Kevin Sharpe said:


> Another teaser


It looks like there is a suspension... but it looks like trailing or semi-trailing arms.  I hope that this and Damien's 8-series are not the beginning of a trend to a reversion to obsolete suspension design in order to fit in these Tesla drive units.  Perhaps the final reality will be better.


----------



## Kevin Sharpe (Jul 4, 2011)

Programme of Content/Live sessions has been updated (here)


----------



## Kevin Sharpe (Jul 4, 2011)

Electric Classic Cars will have a live theatre session on electric conversions at the show


----------



## Kevin Sharpe (Jul 4, 2011)

Some great news from Mike on his Mazda RX8 conversion (build thread here)


----------



## Kevin Sharpe (Jul 4, 2011)

50+ electric vehicles exhibiting at the show


----------



## Kevin Sharpe (Jul 4, 2011)

Latest Press Release


----------



## oudevolvo (Mar 10, 2015)

*Re: UK - Fully Charged Live 9-10th June 2018*

Too bad I can’t make it. Would have loved to come over and see projects discussed hear in real life and meet people.
For those who will be there: Enjoy!


----------



## prensel (Feb 21, 2010)

I'm still considering making the trip with my Think...
Not sure about the recharge possibilities though somewhere halfway Harwich - Silverstone.


----------



## Tomdb (Jan 28, 2013)

I will be going, looking forward to meet some new people and ofcourse catch up with the ones I seen before.


----------



## Kevin Sharpe (Jul 4, 2011)

Motoring Research - Silverstone prepares for Britain’s biggest-ever EV show

"There will be a number of live sessions, presented by Llewellyn and fellow TV colleagues Jonny Smith (Fifth Gear) and Helen Czerski (From Ice to Fire). The idea is to educate visitors about the electric car scene, with sessions including ‘introduction to owning an electric vehicle’ and ‘generating your own heat and power at home’."


----------



## Kevin Sharpe (Jul 4, 2011)

Tomdb said:


> I will be going, looking forward to meet some new people and ofcourse catch up with the ones I seen before.


Looking like a great show and I'm looking forward to meeting you at last


----------



## Kevin Sharpe (Jul 4, 2011)

prensel said:


> I'm still considering making the trip with my Think...
> Not sure about the recharge possibilities though somewhere halfway Harwich - Silverstone.


I hope you can make it... just think carefully about the ability of the UK network to charge *lots* of EVs at the same time


----------



## Kevin Sharpe (Jul 4, 2011)

Chris will have some Tesla 'bling' on display at the show


----------



## Kevin Sharpe (Jul 4, 2011)

Slowly recovering after two full days chatting non-stop with visitors about electric conversions and open source


----------



## Kevin Sharpe (Jul 4, 2011)

"So many people to thank, so many people to remember meeting, so many conversations, handshakes and yes, selfies. So much to see, to hear about, to think about. So much enthusiasm and energy. And clearly, judging by all the comments, tweets and anecdotal evidence, an incredibly friendly gathering."

Blog - Fully Charged Live 2018


----------



## oudevolvo (Mar 10, 2015)

*Re: UK - Fully Charged Live 9-10th June 2018*

Looks like I really missed something.
Looking forward to being there in 2019! Hope the dates will be announced soon.
Ideally I’d like to come over with my converted Volvo Amazon wagon, hope it is ready by then.


----------



## Kevin Sharpe (Jul 4, 2011)

‪Fully Charged Live 2018 - Short Highlights‬

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WrKfqIB-xCU&t=0s


----------



## Kevin Sharpe (Jul 4, 2011)

Electric Vehicle Association Scotland - FULLY CHARGED LIVE 2018

"The number of EVs in the visitor car park took many people by surprise, offering a glimpse of what a typical car park will look like in Scotland in five years’ time (or in Norway today). However, in a surprise twist, when one of the panelists asked how many people in the audience didn’t own an EV, the vast majority raised their hands. It quickly became clear that this event was no EV enthusiast backslapping exercise, and that the #BringAPetrolHead social media campaign had paid off in full. Here were a large number of EV novices, keen to learn more before taking the plunge and no doubt some die-hard sceptics whose opinions may yet be changed. The atmosphere throughout the weekend was absolutely buzzing, and many excellent points were raised about the unparalleled economics and practicality of driving electric. It is fair to say that an overwhelming majority of the audience will now be on the hunt for their own EV after what transpired to be a highly informative and enjoyable fact filled event."


----------



## prensel (Feb 21, 2010)

*Re: UK - Fully Charged Live 9-10th June 2018*



oudevolvo said:


> Looks like I really missed something.
> Looking forward to being there in 2019! Hope the dates will be announced soon.
> Ideally I’d like to come over with my converted Volvo Amazon wagon, hope it is ready by then.



I decided the last moment not to go because of the uncertainty of getting charged on the trip back and forth. More planning and using a campsite overnight had been a solution but I couldnt get it arranged on short term.
Next time when theres a bit more time i'll be there.


Instead I went to a Dutch EV event organized by the Classic Car Park in Boxtel (near Eindhoven) but apart from a few Tesla's (for rent) I was the only EV 'thinkerer' present, well at least with two cars


----------

